# making risotto



## miccru (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm trying to make risotto and I'm team up with a partner in school today, I follow the instruction on my recipe book but it came out bad because my partner gave me long grain rice then middle grain rice also I added a little bit to much water because it was undercooked so I constantly stir it and wait for the water to reduce to see if it cooked right, the risotto came out like a wet porridge and it was still undercooked.

Did i made the mistake or my partner did because I need help on the Risotto


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

There are different types and grades of rice. Each one different and each one will take a different amount of liquid and cooking time. Try and follow each brands package directions. One of the main things is constant turning and stirring and a good heavy pot.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Have you considered using Arborio rice?


----------



## cheftux (Oct 12, 2011)

Arborio Rice is a must, as well as having the proper rice:liquid Ratio. 1cup of rice to 4 cups of stock.
ALWAYS have a little extra liquid in case, and again ALWAYS have your liquid heating up on the stove.

My foolproof recipe for Risotto:
1 cup of arborio rice

3 1/2 cups of veg stock

1/2 cup of white wine

1/2 sm onion

1/2 cup double cream Or 1/4 stick of butter (2 TBSP)

Salt and Pepper

Put the 3 1/2 cups of chicken stock on the stove and heat to a low simmer (Be careful not to reduce or you'll lose liquid)
Saute the onions until soft, then add the arborio and quickly toast the rice (cook on medium for about 3-4 minutes)

Add the liquid 1/2-1 cup at a time. Add liquid, stir until it's all absorbed, then keep adding until it's done.

Finish w/ salt, pepper, and either the cream or butter.

I guarantee this will work

:tux


----------



## chefrobert1964 (Oct 27, 2011)

Feel your food. its that easy touch, EAT the stuff NOT THAT HARD!!! IF IT TASTES GOOD TO YOU IT WILL TASTE GOOD TO SOMEONE ELSE. DONT BE AFAID. GO FOR IT. IF YOU MESS UP>>>>OH WELL>>>>>>THATS HOW WE LEARN!!!!!!!!!DONT BE AFRAID!!!!!!!!


----------



## baconluvva (Oct 30, 2011)

in addition to using the proper type of rice, always finish with lots of butter, makes a world of difference.  stock proportions will vary depending on a lot of variables, cook it until its done.  also i've found constant stirring to be unnecessary.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

You want to use a rice with the right amount of starch and which will let it go in the proper way at the proper time.  Arborio is the classic, but several of the short and mid grains work just as well.  CalRose is my favorite.

You want to avoid long grains such as generic long grains, Jasmine and Basmati which don't give up enough starch, and also glutinous "sweet" rices, which give up too much.

You and your partner used at least one of the wrong rices.  Let me get this straight.  He added new, shorter grain rice partly through the cook?  Oh Jeeze!

The right amount of stock is however much it takes to reach the right consistency and doneness.  Since you add in stages, that shouldn't be a problem.

Your rice was too hard because it was undercooked.  Ordinarily this results from pulling the dish off the stove too soon because the cook is anxious.  However, if new rice was added partway through your cook, that's the explanation.  In any case, trust your mouth, not your fears.  Next time, add a little more stock and keep cooking and stirring until all the rice is done.  Underdone rice is a bigger sin than broken down rice.  Risotto should be like a creamy porridge to some extent, otherwise it would just be wet rice.

The usual problem with risotto is overcooking.  People tend to cook it until it's done, then a little extra to make sure, then they take it off the stove and the risotto "coasts" further still; it tends to be over thickened and sticky.  Ideally, you want to take it off the stove when it's still a bit soupy and just an instant before it's done.  It will take more than a few risottos to get the timing down.

Get a new partner.

BDL


----------

